# slightly buzzed first fattie



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey all, the wife and I were sitting around the fire pit last night, enjoying a few libations [emoji]128513[/emoji] and decided to try our first fattie. Obviously the weaving and rolling last night didn't go so well lol but we're pressing on!. It's. A pound of sage flavored sausage with some provolone, spinach and diced ham. The smoker is set at 225/250, I'm thinking 4 hours or so? 













20160102_142136.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 2, 2016


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Is there a recommended IT for a fattie or is it a time thing? Thanks in advance


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2016)

JK1, 165 would be a good IT , sounds tasty!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks CM, I appreciate it.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would go for 160 IT minimum.  That is one nice fatty!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks buddy. About 3 hours in and the IT is 150/155 so it looks like im tracking at 4 hours. I know it needs to hit the oven to crisp the bacon, should it be set on broil or just a high oven temp?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd use the broiler just watch it. 

Here's a handy chart to stick away for future reference:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...e-minimum-internal-temperature-chart/ct_index


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

20160102_190137.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 2, 2016





Off the smoker with an IT of 160 and a few mins in the oven to crisp up. Resting under some foil, more Qview to come


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 2, 2016)

20160102_191418.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 2, 2016





I gotta say that for our first try, this thing came out great. My wife loved it and our son described it as "Ridiculous" lol


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 2, 2016)

Nothing wrong there! Good job


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> 20160102_191418.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  I would love a "ridiculous" rating from my daughter.  Perhaps tomorrow with the ribs.  

Mike


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, there's no doubt we will be doing more of these.


----------



## disco (Jan 4, 2016)

What a great first fattie, Jets! I would dive into that!

Point for a great first fattie.

Disco


----------



## kjolly (Jan 4, 2016)

Inspirational. now I'm beginning to understand fatties.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Disco said:


> What a great first fattie, Jets! I would dive into that!
> 
> Point for a great first fattie.
> Thanks Disco, we can't wait to try another.
> ...


----------

